# Pregnant GP Pics?!



## PATMAN (Sep 1, 2008)

My wife bought this female guinea pig at the fair about a month ago. I noticed this week that it has gained some weight and looks unusually plump!

I think a baby or babies are on the way! I'll let you know if anything happens.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 1, 2008)

That second pictures shows it all. Definately a prego pig! We don't keep them anymore, but used to have 3 pairs. The babies are so cute. They are born with their eyes open, all fur, and begin nibbling at pellets the same day or so after they are bornn (so different from puppies/kittens). They are such independent little newborns! We were able to sit with ours on our laps and cup our hands under the momma's tummy and feel the little babies moving around inside. It was sweet. Enjoy!


----------



## Isa (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Patrick 

I cant wait to see the little babies


----------



## Gem (Sep 1, 2008)

Gestation is about two months, so not long to go!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Patrick, congratulations on the upcoming new family members. Can't wait to see pics. Come to think of it I don't think I have ever seen baby guinea pigs before


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like soon there will be even more little "whistlers" when the frig door opens.  You know I sorta miss that. Made a wonderful alarm system, nobody could sneak drinks out of the frig without the pigs going on alert and calling for treats.


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 3, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Looks like soon there will be even more little "whistlers" when the frig door opens.  You know I sorta miss that. Made a wonderful alarm system, nobody could sneak drinks out of the frig without the pigs going on alert and calling for treats.



We had a GP that lived to be 7 years old and would always whistle for the frig or plastic bags. She died a few years ago and it was quiet. It's kind of fun to have that whistling back which sometimes borders on screaming!


----------

